# Reputable Breeder NY/CT/NJ



## skunkybeaumonte (May 4, 2009)

Hey everyone. I know I have posted this question once before, but I have had a very rough time finding a good breeder. I thought I found the perfect one, until the dog gave birth and many of the puppies died and only one lived and the breeder wanted to understandably keep the living puppy. Please please please! If anyone knows a good, reputable breeder in the tri-state area please let me know!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Have you checked with all of the breeders from your last search? I am sorry that you didnt get your dog and sorry for the breeder losing those pups.


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

skunkybeaumonte said:


> Hey everyone. I know I have posted this question once before, but I have had a very rough time finding a good breeder. I thought I found the perfect one, until the dog gave birth and many of the puppies died and only one lived and the breeder wanted to understandably keep the living puppy. Please please please! If anyone knows a good, reputable breeder in the tri-state area please let me know!


Here are a few that I *think* have puppies coming...

www.valentiakennel.com
www.ripleygoldens.com


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I always start with the puppy referral list on the GRCA's web site. I found my first reply and copied it. My Tucker's breeder is on this list.

I would start here
http://www.grca.org/allabout/puppyreferrals.html
*CONNECTICUT*

*Connecticut River Valley Golden Retriever Club*
Kathy Mehmet
(203) 598-0445
Updated 02/23/09

*Southern Berkshire Golden Retriever Club* 
Barbara Biewer
860-668-6143 
Updated 10/15/2008
*Back to top*

*DELAWARE*

*Chesapeake Golden Retriever Club* 
[email protected]
*NEW YORK*

*Autumn Valley Golden Retriever Club of the Souther* 
Carol Dunn
(570) 387-0658 
Updated 4/10/2004 

*Golden Retriever Club of Western New York* 
Sophie Moyer
(716) 688-2625 
Updated 5/19/2008 

*GRC of Central New York* 
Sallie Lennox
(315) 469-7926 
Updated 2/1/2008 

*Hudson Valley Golden Retriever Club* 
Binnie Weissleder
(802) 375-9527 
Updated 8/28/2007 

*Long Island Golden Retriever Club* 
Janet G. Leek
(516) 541-8485 
Updated 4/7/2004 

*Northeastern New York Golden Retriever Club* 
Kay Gosling
Voorheesville, NY 
(518) 765-4041 
Updated 5/11/2007 
*NEW JERSEY*

*Garden State Golden Retriever Club* 
(201) 288-7556 
EMail: [email protected] 
http://www.gsgrc.org/breederref.htm
Updated 10/15/2008

*New Jersey Pine Barrens GRC* 
Alice and Ray Heiser
(732) 363-0096 
Updated 10/12/2005 
*PENNSYLVANIA*

*Autumn Valley Golden Retriever Club of the Southern Tier* 
Carol Dunn
Updated 4/9/2004 

*Greater Pittsburgh Golden Retriever Club* 
Patty Depp
[email protected]
(412) 931-0590 
Updated 4/22/2005 

*Lenape Golden Retriever Club* 
Diane Coyle
Mary Helen Hoffman
Updated 1/15/2007 ​
__________________


----------



## Catalina (Jan 14, 2009)

You might try www.goldenwaygoldens.com. I had been on her list and was contacted last week to see if I was still interested.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Catalina said:


> You might try www.goldenwaygoldens.com. I had been on her list and was contacted last week to see if I was still interested.


I love looking through these links. I find the GR that looks most like Tucker and then check out k9data. I haven't failed in finding relatives yet, but then, sometimes they're all related.


----------



## Laura Way (May 25, 2009)

*New England breeders*

Catalina,

Thank you for the referal to Shunky.  I just joined this site about a month ago and was pleased to see I was mentioned in a positve way. I see you found a puppy to love and cherish! Yah! 

Kimm yes, our lines go back to each other's dog as I looked up on K9data. The other day.  It is very interresting to look at pedigrees, it also helps one find their type they like or dislike, health information, and temperaments. 

Everyone enjoy your dogs!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Autumndays65 said:


> Catalina,
> 
> Kimm yes, our lines go back to each other's dog as I looked up on K9data. The other day.  It is very interresting to look at pedigrees, it also helps one find their type they like or dislike, health information, and temperaments.
> 
> Everyone enjoy your dogs!


Tucker seems to be an incredibly healthy dog. He's so darn smart and gets into lots of trouble, but most times I find it endearing...


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

http://cayberry.com/index.asp?ID=30

I would like one of these Connecticut pups if they have all their clearances(which I am pretty sure they do).


----------



## Tink-angel (Feb 15, 2013)

Golden Acres, her name is Sandy and she is very good!!


----------



## Iris (Jan 9, 2013)

*Lisa smith goodtime goldens in Bedford New York*

I got my first golden from lisa smith. She was a wonderful dog. My daughter just got her dog from Lisa's mom kathy who is in Atlanta.


----------



## CarolynP (Aug 9, 2011)

We were considering buying a Golden from Lisa Smith in Bedford, NY. We visited her house, which is a mansion, and were impressed with her commitment to the breed. The dogs looked healthy and happy and Lisa was clearly knowledgeable about showing dogs. 

We openly told Lisa that we were waiting until the summer of 2013 to get another Golden. In mid-March, Lisa called me and explained that someone who was in line for a litter that was set to go home in mid-April backed out and asked if we were interested. I immediately asked if I could go by her place to see the puppies and parents... she told me "there wasn't much to see" and to check back in a few weeks. 

Next conversation, she told me that although the chances were low, it was possible that she would take the dog herself if it exhibited "amazing show or breeding qualities"... and that she wouldn't know whether it had such qualities until it was around 6 weeks... my wife and I thought that a little strange... but we were generally ok with it. 

Then, and we had planned with Lisa previously, right before week 6, I emailed her and asked if we could visit the puppies that wkd... she said that wkd didn't work but that we could visit next wkd, the wkd before we were set to take one home. Mind you, this entire time I was honest and clear that we had to see the puppies before making a final committment... she kept telling me that was fine. 

When she indicated that we couldn't even visit the puppies until 1 week before we were going to take them home, my wife and I looked at each other and figured this was her way of stalling for another week, to determine if she wanted the puppy for herself... we wanted to have a more involved process where we could see the puppies and maybe even a parent prior to bringing the dog home. The fact that Lisa was refusing to let us visit made us a little skeptical and was not consistent with the way we thought the process of adopting a dog should work, namely, a lot of communication and planning for a puppy.

I wrote Lisa a very nice email saying it had nothing to do with the fact that we couldn't see the puppies (didn't want to burn any bridges) but that it was just too soon for us to proceed (we always told her we wanted to wait until the summer)... well to my surprise, *Lisa didn't even write back*. Didn't say, "thanks for letting me know", didn't say, "I'm frustrated to hear that"... nothing. 

I'm not sure how I'll come across in this post, but my wife and I thought we had been very honest and up front with Lisa... we always said we wanted to adopt only when the time was right and we never put down a deposit. In fact, in our last conversation I told her we were 75% likely to take the dog, but that we were still considering it and had to see the puppies first. If I ever put down a deposit or made a firm committment, believe me, I would stand by that. 

But, for to not answer my email (I waited 1 week before writing this email) was incredulous to us. I looked at my wife after a few days and said, I think we made the right decision by the fact that Lisa didn't even write back to us. Adopting a dog is a serious process that should be filled with professional communication, we didn't feel we recieved that with Lisa. 

That said, her dogs appear to be of the highest quality and although I'm expressing a slightly frustrated instance of dealing with a breeder, I'm sure there are hundreds of amazing experiences that Lisa has provided. This is simply my experience and I wanted everyone to know about it.


----------



## Iris (Jan 9, 2013)

*lisa smith*

I have been so lucky to have had Lisa Smith and her mother Kathy Smith help me with my dogs. Lisa is one of the few breeders that I know that does not take deposits. This means that much of her time and energy does not result in the placement of a pup or dog. 

She is very conscientious about who she places a dog with- when I got my first golden from her, I visited alone, then with my husband, and then with my children. We then returned to pick up our dog. She also has three young children, so this is a remarkable amount of time to spend. When my dog died, she unselfishly offered me one of her adult dogs that she was still using in her breeding program since she did not have any others to offer me. She helped me locate a pup from an out of state breeder, and then invited me to her house to help me with that pup (that had nothing to do with her breeding program). She has always been available to me by phone or email. When I was looking for a dog for my daughter, I contacted her and she put me in touch with her mother who breeds in Atlanta. I had met her mom during one of my visits to Lisa's house (I don't know why you have to refer to it as a mansion) and after numerous phone calls and emails, her mom was willing to send a young adult dog to my daughter. My daughter's dog is everything a golden should be: gorgeous, athletic, affectionate and smart. I feel very lucky that they were willing to place her with us. 

I think you are not understanding of what it is like to get so many emails and phone calls on a daily basis and at the same time, have a pup that you need to place. As many on this board have said, good breeders are hobby breeders, not in it to make money. I am sure that at the moment, she needed to focus on who would actually take the pup and that means many interviews. I have recommended her to many of my friends and she has spent a great deal of time with all of them. 

I thought about responding to you privately, but I want others to know my thoughts about such an outstanding breeder.


----------



## CarolynP (Aug 9, 2011)

Iris, thanks for responding. I have no doubt that Lisa Smith is a great breeder of Goldens, she's been in the business for 20+ years for a reason. And, for hundreds of people, I'm sure she has provided an amazing experience. It's quite possible that dog owners like me have different, and perhaps even unrealistic view of how the adoption process should work.


----------



## AngieAvenue (Mar 17, 2013)

skunkybeaumonte said:


> Hey everyone. I know I have posted this question once before, but I have had a very rough time finding a good breeder. I thought I found the perfect one, until the dog gave birth and many of the puppies died and only one lived and the breeder wanted to understandably keep the living puppy. Please please please! If anyone knows a good, reputable breeder in the tri-state area please let me know!


I'm not sure if you'd be willing to get a puppy from Canada, but Bruce from Goldnote Goldens came with strong recommendations from many people here. 
He has been so good to us in the last few weeks and in our puppy search. Our pup will be here in 8 weeks! I know he has two litters this month (one arrived, one coming later this month) but I'm not sure if all the pups are spoken for yet. He definitely has brought puppies down to the US before... maybe an option!


----------



## Iris (Jan 9, 2013)

*reply regarding carolyn p post*

I am really glad that you read my post.

Unless one is in the dog world, it is sometimes hard to understand how some of this works. For example, years ago when we decided to get a black lab puppy, my husband thought that we would go visit a litter and he would get to choose which pup he wanted. Because I have been very active in my local kennel club and been to many dog shows (as well as served as the obedience chairperson for a few), I was able to explain to him that no we were not going to be allowed to pick. And that litter had only four pups. The breeder was going to keep two of the four and she told us that she would not know if we could have one until less than a week before they would be going home. She allowed us to visit the litter when they were five weeks, but we just had to wait. She was not going to know which pups she was keeping until she took them to a veterinary opthamologist to have their eyes checked for entropion etc. We got a call from her when the pups were seven and a half weeks and were told that we could have one and needed to get him that weekend. Because I understood how this worked, I was prepared for this. 

Lisa smith, like all top breeders is not having litters to sell puppies. She is breeding dogs for her own use to show. She keeps at least one pup in each litter. And many times the choice cannot be made until the pups are older. I hope this helps. 

I am a big believer in managing expectations.


----------



## AngieAvenue (Mar 17, 2013)

I think you have to go with what feels right for you. I am definitely not in the dog world, but I'm very interested and committed to getting the right dog for our family. 

I'd feel very put out if the person I was getting a dog from made me feel ignored when I was trying to communicate with them. I don't think a breeder like that would be a good fit for me - although, I bet they'd be the right fit for many, especially with a history of quality/healthy dogs who have all been well cared for! 

I don't expect an immediate answer to my questions, but I do expect an answer in a reasonable amount of time. I can appreciate and respect that a lot of hard work goes in to raising puppies and taking care of a pack. I mean, if someone is answering emails and phone calls all day long, there can't be ample time/attention being spent with the dogs. 

As someone with limited experience, I wanted a breeder who can make time to answer my 'dog owner beginner' questions. That probably doesn't matter to a lot of people, but it made me feel comfortable for sure. Equally important to me was finding a breeder who loved their dogs and wasn't just in to breeding for the cash involved. I think when you're picking a dog, you've got to consider choosing the breeder that suits your 'check list,' too. That, of course, will be different for everyone!


----------



## CarolynP (Aug 9, 2011)

Iris - Just to be clear, my complaint didn't lie in the fact that I couldn't secure a particular dog... I completely understand that breeders reserve the right to keep a dog and that nothing is definitive until you sign a contract and take the dog home. My complaint, as AngieAvenue correctly points out above, was lodged on the fact that this particular breeder didn't respond to my email that said the timing wasn't right for me. You may view the facts any way you wish however. I believe, pleasant or not, that a response to an email is appropriate. I understand you are sticking up for the breeder, but you should consider toning down your rhetoric when responding to someone who is simply trying to share a personal story that is based on facts in a forum that was created for such a purpose. This isn't a, who was right and who was wrong issue.


----------

